# An orange flower w/ a bee



## LCGLincle (Mar 13, 2017)

Took this photo 2 years ago on a park, and this is probably my most beautiful flower shot last 2015.  What do you think of this one?


----------



## weepete (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice background blur and composition, however neither the bee or the flower are sharp. Looks to me like they might have been inside your minimum focal distance.


----------

